# Meet my boys!



## The Cat's Pyjamas (Feb 15, 2005)

Okay... here they are! (I'm not sure how many pictures are allowed in each post... so I'll just post one per cat! (But I have a ton more!) :wink: 

*Billy*










*Tucker*










*Eddie*










*Mickey*










*Marty*










*Tommy*


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Tucker the tiger is beautiful, but Tommy in the baby chair? Priceless!


----------



## The Cat's Pyjamas (Feb 15, 2005)

The high chair is popular around here.


----------



## MaxZmom (Feb 21, 2007)

These pictures are too cute! Thanks for sharing


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

So cute  , do you feed the kitties in those high chairs? 8O :lol: :wink:


----------



## The Cat's Pyjamas (Feb 15, 2005)

Nope, believe it or not, I don't!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Maybe you should. Tucker does NOT look pleased.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

What beautiful cats you have, Jessica  And all boys -- just curious, is that on purpose or just a coincidence?

Tommy looks like my Snickers, but I really want to steal Eddie :luv I'm crazy for orange cats!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Great pictures! The high chair ones are priceless.


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

What cuties! The high chair photos are adorable!


----------



## badet (Oct 7, 2005)

Great pictures!! Love the high chair photos!


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

Oh, look at Tommy's little white mittens! How sweet!

I love the pictures with the baby chair.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

cute kitties. Eddie looks quite a lot like toby, my little furbaby.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Must....have...Tucker!!! :love2


----------



## DixieandSuzie (Mar 19, 2007)

Jess, you better watch Tucker! :lol: I want him too! :luv


----------



## elrick (Jan 21, 2005)

_Tucker_ sounds almost like _Tiger_


----------

